# coral snow



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

hi guys well i have read that a hypo x snow make coral snow 

but is that directly breeding hypo to snow 
or will it be the resesive genes to get the coral


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Hypo X snow will produce normals het amel, anery & hypo... only by crossing the babies will you get corals.....unless you start off with different parents...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and even then you might not be able to tell the difference for sometime


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I got my coral snows when a friend bred a male and 2 female hypos together.
All 3 where Hypo but het for anery, amel and caramel.
As the parents were hypo it ment all the snows were corals.
This is also where my hypo butters came from.
Stephen.


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

thanks guys 
well id love a coral maybe i could breed my own: victory:


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

got our hypo/coral snow by breeding a hypo and an anery.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a pair of hypo motley het for amel and anery, that I'm hoping will produce me some coral snow next year


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

repteen said:


> got our hypo/coral snow by breeding a hypo and an anery.


yeah thats possible, they must both have been het amel and the hypo het for anery too, and the anery het for hypo.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

i don't know what they're het for- it gets v. confusing!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

are they def corals then?
is that what the seller said?
you have to be so careful with snows, the price is very different for say coral compared to a normal snow.


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

hi again so looking at getting 1 or 2 from 

mom is green spot snow , dad is hypo, 
so if i buy a pair from these then breed them together i should get coral, 
or if i buy 1 & breed with strawberry snow 
so which would go better for coral , 

or what would i get if i got a pair from below & bred them togther ?: victory:
Snows het hypo 50% het caramel
Amels het anery het hypo (ghost) 50% het caramel
Anerys het hypo het amel 50% het caramel


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

What ever snows were produced you could not be sure they were corals ( Hypo Snow ) unless both parents were **** ( visible hypo ) Hypo or you proved the snow hatchlings a few year later via breeding trials.
Stephen.


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

thanks Stephen: victory:


----------

